# Dewalt Drill to use with mixer



## ryanh (May 30, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if a Dewalt 950 Hammerdrill would be able to run my 3/8 beater mixer for drywall compound??

What about one of those dewalt VSR drills either the 3/8 or 1/2 ones? 7 AMPS is that enough ??


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

Not sure what the 950 is, but my 1/2" 18V Dewalt hammer drill works.....hard on batteries, but it works.


----------



## RizzoMaryland (Feb 12, 2007)

Ive burned up motors and clutches using them to mix thin-set, grout, levelor, etc.

Get a good electric 1/2" drill with side handle. They"ll do you right :thumbsup:


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Milwaukee 1/2" hole shooter.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

this:

http://www.festool.co.uk/mediandowe...&ID_O_TREE_GROUP=1777&PARENT=1764&AKTIVPROD=1


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I use one of these to run a 3/4" ship auger through 12" marine pilings. It'll spin mud.:thumbsup:


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

2 1/2 years ago I picked up a De Walt spade handle at a pawn shop (date code put at 1999) it is a strait 450 rpm and i have yet to burn it out i mix around 250 # of mortar a week. so that one works pretty well.

Craig


----------



## TulsaRemodeler (Nov 24, 2009)

RizzoMaryland said:


> Ive burned up motors and clutches using them to mix thin-set, grout, levelor, etc.


BS, no you havent, youre just saying that. You cant kill a DeWalt battery operated drill.


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

I've burned up 2 dewalt batteries, and completely fried the motor in an 18v dewalt drill, think it was a DC988 or something, it was a hammerdrill model i know that


----------



## AbsoluteBasements (Oct 7, 2009)

WilsonRMDL said:


> I've burned up 2 dewalt batteries, and completely fried the motor in an 18v dewalt drill, think it was a DC988 or something, it was a hammerdrill model i know that


I've burned up Dewalt cordless batteries trying to mix thinset or with a holesaw bigger than 3".


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> this:
> 
> http://www.festool.co.uk/mediandoweb...64&AKTIVPROD=1


M14, thats a big output shaft I bet the mixer bits would cost as much as the drill.


----------



## ryanh (May 30, 2008)

I tried my dewalt 2 speed drill on slow and it was turning the mud no problem, started smelling burnt plastic after 10 seconds so i had to shut it down. Hah. I picked up a Dewalt 970 Hammerdrill to try. Though someone on Ebay has dewalt tools 10% off and have the spade handled mixer for $120 I guess i should just grab that


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> M14, thats a big output shaft I bet the mixer bits would cost as much as the drill.


It's actually their small router with gear reduction.

It will mix about 340lbs of material, accept different paddles.
Soft start and variable speed.

I stuck it ina full bucket of drywall mud and had no issues with the bucket spinning or the mixer being ripped out of my hand.

Way better than my hilti hammerdrill.

I think the mixer paddles will be around 30-40 bucks. They mix top down, bottom up, all sorts of ways.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

You need 5 amps+ at 500 rpm. Even a harbour freight cheapie with a side handle will work if the rpm are right.
Joe


----------



## RizzoMaryland (Feb 12, 2007)

TulsaRemodeler said:


> BS, no you havent, youre just saying that. You cant kill a DeWalt battery operated drill.


Kill it? I don't know. But I've burned it up into oblivion. Okay not oblivion, just the jobsite trashcan.


----------



## superdeez (Oct 28, 2008)

My 14V dewalt battery drill on low with a 3/8 mixer spins mud like a son of a bi*ch. Sometimes you can almost light a cigar off of it when you're done. Even though the poor little brushies are almost all gone, it still works like a champ. 

QEP makes one of the best mixers I've ever seen. A hole hawg on low makes a good one too. Today I have two I could use. One's a Chicago Electric, only this one is gray steel instead of orange plastic and says made in USA on the side... I have a Milwaukee hole shooter too. Both turn a mixer pretty well.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> It's actually their small router with gear reduction.


That is one nice mixer. Hammer drills are good for one thing...concrete, I think they are a little too fast/low torque for mixing or heavy wood drilling.


----------

